# Future of Electronics Recycling



## Rag and Bone (Aug 6, 2008)

What is the future of electronics recycling?

What role will this community afford?


----------



## Shecker (Aug 6, 2008)

Three years ago I was told by a PhD in metallurgy that the next great leap in electronics and computer systems had already been engineered but there simply wasn't enough of one precious metal resource to put them into production. That precious metal is ruthenium in the form of ruthenium oxide thin films and nano-structures. There is no telling what the future of e-scrap is.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 7, 2008)

The biggest problem I see with electronics recycling is the wide dispersal of raw material. If you can get it all together cheaply, you're golden. I'm dreaming of a decentralized system of electronics recycling. Local recyclers feed back the benefits into the source community. No shipping containers off to the highest bidder and god knows where. Keep the benefits local and deal with the hazardous materials appropriately. Rather than a couple guys getting fat, lot's of guys earn a good living and a potentially serious problem becomes a net good. 
Same goes for catalytic converters. Maximize the local benefit. 

(If you think I'm crazy...read: "The Starfish and The Spider: The Unstoppable Power of Leaderless Organizations", and you might know what I mean.)


----------



## scwiers (Aug 8, 2008)

count me on board, Rag and Bone.

-sam


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 8, 2008)

The problem with about 90% of the E-waste is that, with present technology, it's not profitable to recycle it. As much as I hate to say this, the only way to keep it out out of the landfills is for the government to subsidize the recycling operations. This is a capitalistic society. Profit is the only motive in industry.


----------



## Charlena (Sep 9, 2008)

Worked for bottles and cans...
would create jobs and help the problem.


----------



## EDI Refining (Sep 10, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> The problem with about 90% of the E-waste is that, with present technology, it's not profitable to recycle it. As much as I hate to say this, the only way to keep it out out of the landfills is for the government to subsidize the recycling operations. This is a capitalistic society. Profit is the only motive in industry.



What we need is States & Provinces legistating e waste recycling. Alberta in Canada has it http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/01/31/computerrecycling-0131.html . California has it.

Also Its important to use a E waste recycler with the best technology to recover the commodities to the highest grade.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 10, 2008)

> What we need is States & Provinces legistating e waste recycling. Alberta in Canada has it http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada.....-0131.html . California has it.


You're right about that. Make everybody pay the piper. It would be great if close to 100% would end up in the hand of the processors. That usually doesn't happen with these type things, unfortunately, when you consider "administrative fees" and such.



> Also Its important to use a E waste recycler with the best technology to recover the commodities to the highest grade.


By far, the best technology is in Europe, due to their more Socialist leanings.


----------



## EDI Refining (Sep 11, 2008)

> By far, the best technology is in Europe, due to their more Socialist leanings.



FYI - theres North American established companies using equipment sourced from Europe...


----------

